
Ask HN: Full-Featured, Open-Source, Email Service Built on Top of AWS - betashop
Hi. Just probing for input&#x2F;feedback.<p>Would you be interested in a full-featured open-source email service that was built on top of AWS that would enable you to utilize AWS SES without having to build your own front-end user interface. We have built a robust platform with A&#x2F;B testing, list segmentation, full front-end UX, and are considering open sourcing it for developers to use as they wish. Would plug into your own AWS account.
======
dazmiller
sounds great

------
speakfrankly
yes

